# [Kernel] Plus de clique avec le pavet tactile

## Picani

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de passer mon noyau de gentoo-source en zen-source et voila mon problème : le pavet tactile marche, me permet de faire défiler en utilisant le multitouche mais ne clique plus lorsque je tape dessus, je dois utiliser les boutons en dessous.

Pour la config du noyau j'ai tout simplement fait : zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config, puis j'ai vérifié que le support matériel était bien configuré, ce qui était le cas.

J'avais déjà eu ce problème avec les versions de gentoo-source supérieures à celle que j'utilise actuellement : 2.6.34-r12.

Je ne sais pas trop quelle info donner, alors voici quelques passage de mon .config du noyau zen (je suis dessus actuellement) :

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep MOUSE

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS_LED is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

# CONFIG_USB_HID_MOUSE_POLLING is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

S'il faut d'autres infos demandez, je les posterai de suite.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## barul

Je pense que c'est plus un problème de configuration d'X.

----------

